# Rear tires rub - 67 Tempest



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

Just installed a set of Nitto NT55R 275/60 R15 tires on 15x8" Rallye II wheels with a 5" backspace. Seemed like there was plenty of clearance on the outer part of the tire at the fender lip. 

But on my first test drive I heard an odd noise so I quickly came back to the house to find that the drivers side inner portion of tire had a thin very shallow strip that was rubbed by the inner portion of the fender well. Further inspection of that area showed much of it folded inward towards the inner tire and very close to tire. For some reason the passenger side was straight and had plenty of clearance. 

Anyway I took a BFH to the area to flatten it out and rounded it back towards the center of the car. I also went ahead and rolled the fenders using a baseball bat trick my friend taught me. I am wondering if this inner wheel well wont still be an issue if I'm cornering. Got too late to test it as my car is VERY loud and I don't want to piss off my neighborhood. 

Any ideas, tips, things to watch out for here?? I have about 1/4" between inner tire and inner fender well. 

Also the rear is sitting on new Hotchkis springs which I believe lowered the rear about 1". All new bushings, new boxed upper/lower control arms, and new shocks. So the rear should stay put I think.


----------



## chiropaul (Feb 22, 2013)

Another picture of the rear. These tires look mean!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if it still rubs try a set of air bags on the rear springs, will allow you to adjust the ride height a little. Nice Tempest lets see some pics of the whole car


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> if it still rubs try a set of air bags on the rear springs, will allow you to adjust the ride height a little. Nice Tempest lets see some pics of the whole car


Agreed, i installed air bags in mine, and they are a nice way to fine-tune your rear suspension ride heights. Give it a 1/2" lift, and your tires will probably be fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not only will they give you a slight lift, but it's much harder for the rear of the car to squat keeping the tires from rubbing. It's the only reason why I run them and I'm running 295/50/15's.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a 67 GTO
Just installed 2" drop springs all around from BMR.
Rear tires are 235/60-15 and the drivers side outer side of the tire rubs.
The pass side has much more space, no idea why? There is plenty of room between the inside of the tires and the inner fender well however. Thinking down the road I might need new wheels with a different offset 
Unfortunately, I don't know the size of these wheels other than they are 15's.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If 1 side has clearance and the other doesn't, wonder if loosening the body mount bolts would allow you to adjust the body on the frame to even things out?
Nice looking goat by the way!! :cheers


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Rukee said:


> If 1 side has clearance and the other doesn't, wonder if loosening the body mount bolts would allow you to adjust the body on the frame to even things out?
> Nice looking goat by the way!! :cheers


hmmm... good point.
Thinking a body shop would be best suited for that sorta thing, no?
Unless I invited Lou Ferrigno over for the effort?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

my drivers side is a bit tighter than passenger side too and i know my bodies never been off the frame. From the factory back in the day it never would have been an issue with the 14" 70 series tires so they did not need to hold tight tolerances i assume. As long as it all lined up and looked good in the showroom.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ that makes sense.


----------

